# Best sling for a newborn (or other carrier)?



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

I am pregnant and I am going to be wearing my baby pretty much 24/7. So, I am wondering what specific baby carrier worked best for you? I have heard slings are best for newborns so I will probably go with that. I have a Hotsling(not the pouch style), and a Mai Tai by Togetherbe. I am perfectly willing to buy a new sling or whatever, I just want to know what worked best for everyone because I did not wear my toddler as a newborn.

Thanks!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

At first, the amount of fabric was overwhelming but I really loved my Moby wrap. I just put it on and could pop her in and out all day, it was very snuggly.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

You might attend a baby wearing meeting near you to help you determine what best works for you.

Here is a link to a listing of baby wearing groups. If you can not find a group local to you. Check with your local Le Leche group they may offer baby wearing helps.

http://www.sakurabloom.com/pages/Find-A-Babywearing-Group-Near-You.html


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

I second the Moby suggestion--or a Sleepy Wrap, which is very similar.


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

Ha thats my problem, I live in a super secluded part of Montana. It is also very conservative here. There are no baby wearers around here period, and no Le Leche groups, because hardly anyone BFs(except me lol). Thanks though If anyone has anymore suggestions, please let me know!


----------



## KABB (Nov 12, 2009)

I loved the pouch sling for the itty baby days. If you choose to use yours be aware, like with all devices, there are safe ways and not safe ways to use it. I also really, really liked the Moby Wrap and wore it a lot in/around the house and the pouch sling outside the house because it was just easier. The more I practiced the faster I got wrapping the Moby Wrap and eventually that became my full time baby wearing device. I found the weight distribution of the pouch sling to be poor and painful once my daughter got to the stage where she could sit-up. This time around I have those two a Boba and Ergo as well. I plan on getting an infant insert for the Ergo. I don't use the Boba all that often because it's too bulky for my frame, the Ergo just fits me better.


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

I loved hotslings for my toddler before I got preg. But DS is a big baby and I still have 15+lbs pregnancy weight, so he doesn't really fit in my hotslings already at 6 weeks. A bigger one would probably work better but not gonna buy another one. (This will motivate me to lose my baby weight sooner....) I LOVED Ergo with my toddler. Ergo didn't work out at all, so Ergo is back in the closet until DS gets bigger. I hated moby with my toddler when she was a baby. I just didn't get it, so she was dangling by my crotch lol! This time around, I watched many many you tube instructions on it and it just clicked! I LOVE moby for my DS!!! Very supportive for DS, comfortable for mommy, easy to nurse in, etc.


----------

